# Barbour Liner Recommendations



## tonylumpkin

I recently purchased a Barbour Bidale and I'm now looking to add a liner. There are apparently three options: the faux fleece liner, the quilted liner with tartan lining and a polar fleece type liner. I'd appreciate any thoughts, pro or con, on any or all of the liners.


----------



## Epaminondas

My favorite liner is simply a wool sweater or a sweatshirt.

I don't have liners for any of my four Barbours - but my, perhaps unfounded, concern on the polar or faux fleece liner would be that it would interfere with, and kind of "cling" to a sweater. I prefer to use my Barbours simply as rain protection and a wind breaker and rely on shirts and sweaters for additional warmth. If it's [email protected]@ cold (like when I'm in Iowa in January, i.e., below 0), I wear a different coat altogether - I think the wax would freeze and crack (untested theory) on a Barbour in those conditions.


----------



## Pgolden

Best liner: Harris tweed sport coat, sweater, or, in really cold weather, both.


----------



## qwerty

It is true that you don't really _need_ a Barbour-produced liner. Anything from a Patagonia fleece to a sportcoat does the trick.

That said, I think what you call the "faux-fleece" liner (Barbour calls it "warm pile") is the best -- I'm talking about the one that looks like golden fur. It does NOT cling to sweater or anything else, and is actually rather smooth to the touch. I am a pretty thin guy, but I wear my Beaufort with anything from a mere polo shirt to OCBD+sweater+fleece+warm pile liner. So you can really layer in the thing.

The quilted liner is NOT that warm. I would pass on it. The polarfleece one seems to be fine, but why not just wear your own fleece if you're going to wear that?


----------



## DukeGrad

*Liner*

Gentlemen

I have never used the liners from Barbor. Even though they are not matching. I use anything else. I use a mountain hardwear fleece, arc terryx, north face and so on.
I got a barbor fleece too late. Crap, made where Brooks gets its stuff done as well.
The Barbor beaufort is a great outer shell for me. Have had mine for 30 plus years. I do my own wax each summer.
The fleece I use make it a great coat period.
I have worn to like 10-20 below and am comfortable. The inne fleece you use makes this thing work.
In early spring, late fall use the jacket for fishing, fly fishing
Nice day


----------



## qwerty

One more thing -- Sam Waterston of Law & Order fame wears a Barbour Beaufort or Border (forget which one) OVER a quilted Barbour jacket (the Lyddesdale or Eskdale, I believe). So this is another option...


----------



## eagle2250

My only experience is with the quilted liner/vest. The shell keeps me dry and the liner is sufficient to keep me warm, though not cozy. However, the temps in January/February generally require the addition of a wool sweater to the mix, if sufficient warmth is to be maintained!


----------



## ChicagoTrad

qwerty said:


> One more thing -- Sam Waterston of Law & Order fame wears a Barbour Beaufort or Border (forget which one) OVER a quilted Barbour jacket (the Lyddesdale or Eskdale, I believe). So this is another option...


I didn't buy the liner, but I got a couple a quilted barbour jacket from STP and another from Polo that layer very nicely with the Border I have.


----------



## Ron_A

I have the zip-in "warm pile" liner, but I rarely use it. I prefer wearing a Patagonia fleece or fleece vest under the jacket when the colder weather arrives. I've worn my Bedale over a Patagonia fleece in very cold weather -- it's a good combination, in my view, for anything but the coldest weather.


----------



## Joe Tradly

Not a direct reply to the OP, but useful information to some, perhaps:

I have an old Barbour Gamefair that had snaps for a snap-in liner. The Gamefair is no longer made, and thus neither is a liner. In fact, there aren't any snap-in liners that fit the Gamefair or Beaufort (similar length) available anymore.

Barbour offered to retrofit the coat with zippers for a zip-in liner, which I had them do. I purchased the warm-pile liner and sent both off to Barbour a couple weeks ago. Should have the final product anytime now. Cost for the retrofit was $60 and $6 for shipping. Seemed reasonable to me. 

If anyone has a similar problem and wants more information, let me know.

JB


----------



## 127.72 MHz

I admit that I generally run on the hot side. That being said I have the quilted liner and it is plenty warm for the pacific northwest. last year we had more snow than I've seen over the past seventeen years that I've lived here and the liner was all I needed with a long sleeve oxford buttondown.

Most of the time I wear mine without the liner.

Good luck,


----------



## fishertw

*quilted liner*

I bought a quilted liner for a Beauford that zips in. It's a pain in the butt and I usually just wear a Barbour heavy fishermans sweater and it works much better.
Tom


----------



## aikon

You can get a snap in Beaufort liner from



Joe Tradly said:


> Not a direct reply to the OP, but useful information to some, perhaps:
> 
> I have an old Barbour Gamefair that had snaps for a snap-in liner. The Gamefair is no longer made, and thus neither is a liner. In fact, there aren't any snap-in liners that fit the Gamefair or Beaufort (similar length) available anymore.
> 
> Barbour offered to retrofit the coat with zippers for a zip-in liner, which I had them do. I purchased the warm-pile liner and sent both off to Barbour a couple weeks ago. Should have the final product anytime now. Cost for the retrofit was $60 and $6 for shipping. Seemed reasonable to me.
> 
> If anyone has a similar problem and wants more information, let me know.
> 
> JB


----------



## bd79cc

qwerty said:


> One more thing -- Sam Waterston of Law & Order fame wears a Barbour Beaufort or Border (forget which one) OVER a quilted Barbour jacket (the Lyddesdale or Eskdale, I believe). So this is another option...


I saw this very thing on a "Law and Order" episode from Netflix last night. Check 00:36:00 - 00:37:00 of Season 7, Episode 20, "We Like Mike."


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

a couple screen shots found via google:

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-npNEzD-7B-I/UQFgSZeWtAI/AAAAAAAAA-A/6uEH4-rLmhk/s400/JackinBarbour.jpg
https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&sou...hfJ2GhzWyFagYv5QYgQEcAaA&ust=1381558697246619

looks like they both sold at auction too: https://www.julienslive.com/view-auctions/catalog/id/36/lot/11182/


----------



## Pentheos

Were I to wear my Beaufort over a Liddesdale, I would surely die -- unless I was near a pole.


----------



## TheJohan

This is a question that interest me too. I live in southern Sweden where temperatures in the winter could easily drop down to -20C (-4F) and i've heard that people have been using their Barbour coats with a liner, though i don't know which one.


----------



## wiredroach

I have the snap-in warm pile liner for my older Beauforts. It does add some warmth, and it doesn't snag on sweaters or whatever. But it does tend to snag when you're putting it on and the snaps sometimes pop open as a result. At any rate, it doesn't insulate the sleeves at all, so if you're going to experience really cold weather you're better off wearing a warm wool sweater under the jacket instead of or in addition to a liner. I have a zip-in Barbour quilted vest liner that I wear by itself, and it's a light bit of insulation, but it's no match for a dedicated down vest or jacket from Patagonia or the like, or a good wool sweater.

If you're in _really_ cold weather, cotton-waxed or not-isn't the best option. I've worn mine in Montana winters a few times, and it's not what you want to be caught in when your car dies in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Uncle Bill

This is an interesting thread as I picked a Beaufort up in NYC this past spring and it would be nice to have a liner for it. The type of liner depends on where in North America you're living. I don't plan to wear my Beaufort in the middle of winter unless it's a pretty mild one. I think I'll spring for the quilted liner when I get a chance.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Uncle Bill said:


> This is an interesting thread as I picked a Beaufort up in NYC this past spring and it would be nice to have a liner for it. The type of liner depends on where in North America you're living. I don't plan to wear my Beaufort in the middle of winter unless it's a pretty mild one. I think I'll spring for the quilted liner when I get a chance.


As others have hinted, the best liner for a Barbour is a sweater. I live not far from you and I don't wear Barbours anymore because they're basically useless in our winters and no liner will help correct that situation.


----------



## David J. Cooper

I bought a quilted Barbour liner from J Crew and the quilting threads are always coming loose. Is this common? Are the ones from Crew lesser quality? My wife's from Orvis is fine.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Doctor Damage said:


> As others have hinted, the best liner for a Barbour is a sweater. I live not far from you and I don't wear Barbours anymore because they're basically useless in our winters and no liner will help correct that situation.


If that's the case I'm ordering some sweaters from Woolovers instead. My Beaufort is meant for the in between seasons, essentially late September to mid-late December and from March to May.


----------



## bd79cc

Here's how I line my Barbour, in order from warmest to coolest:

Patagonia Nano Puff Vest
Barbour Warm Pile Liner
L.L. Bean Norwegian Sweater
Barbour Polar Quilt Liner
Shetland wool sweater
Lambswool sweater

A Bedale with a Warm Pile Lining works for me as the perfect car coat for temperatures in the 30's (°F). A lambswool or Shetland wool sweater plus a Polar Quilt liner works, too. I've never had a Barbour freeze up in frigid weather, but I suppose certain conditions could induce it, _e.g.,_ very little wax on the coat, exposure to damp snow or sleet followed by lowering temperatures. Walking around New York City last spring, with cloudy, rainy weather in the 40's, which resembles winter here, I needed only a lambswool or Shetland sweater for a liner. But any one of the other liners could have worked, too, (or no liner at all!), had how "outside" I was, or how physically active I was, changed.

As I've mentioned before, one of the Barbour waxed jacket's great charms is the continuing process of discovering the lining most apt for the conditions at hand.


----------



## DoubleDDownUnder

Have to agree that I only use a cotton or wool sweater as my Barbour liner, but I live in Melbourne, Australia where it hasn't once gotten below freezing in the eight years since I moved from the US.


----------



## Fatman

I had an interesting conversation with sales at Barbour Outlet in Kittery, Maine. He said that he was not cold sensitive and found that the "B" jacket (Border, Bedale, Beaufort), with a liner, and a warm sweater was sufficient for southern Maine, in the winter. 

He said that at the outlet, the jackets are generally 50% off retail.


----------

